# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  Excel 2007 : Replicate text from one worksheet to another

## keith g

I have created a workbook with several worksheets. I'm trying to take 'text' from a cell in one worksheet and replicate it to another worksheet.

I have used this formula

 ='Sheet1'!A4:J4

this seems to work great for formulas, however I'm looking to copy just text i.e. a persons name or address. Any help would be great!

----------


## Paul

Hi Keith, and welcome to the forum.

I'm not quite sure what you're after here.  And I honestly don't know what the formula ='Sheet1'!A4:J4 does for you?  If I try that, the only thing I see in the cell with that formula is the value from A4 on Sheet1.  B4:J4 aren't pulled across (as expected).

To retrieve the value from A4 on Sheet1, into cell C10 on Sheet2 (for example), you just have to use

=Sheet1!A4

Whatever is in cell A4 on Sheet1 will show up in C10, regardless if it's the result of a formula or text.

----------


## whulsey

Hello Paul, 
      I am having a similar problem to the question listed above; copying text from one tab of an excel to another tab of the same excel.  I have followed your steps listed this post and the text fails to copy, and displays =Sheet1!D2 on the second sheet.  I was expecting it to copy the text (example: 1234) and not the exact formula I put in. Do you have any suggestions as to why this is happening? ANy help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Roid

Paul, 

I know that's right, ie

To retrieve the value from A4 on Sheet1, into cell C10 on Sheet2 (for example), you just have to use

=Sheet1!A4


it's alwayw worked but i am having the same problem reading text from one worksheet to another in the same xls.


The formula is no resolved and the cell content remains:

=Sheet1!A4

Help please anyone
 :Confused:

----------


## arlu1201

Roid,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------


## apgdcg

Hi all,

I know this is an old thread, but Keith and Whulsey, if you are still out there, I've discovered how to resolve your question!

A colleague of mine actually figured it out, as I was having the same problem.

1) Set your source and destination columns to "general" format
2) In the destination column use the formula =T(source cell).

Ta da!

----------


## Rev320

Try formatting the cells you want to copy to as "General."  If it is formatted as "Text," you will most likely just get the formula.

----------


## Rev320

Try formatting the cells you want to copy to as "General."  If it is formatted as "Text," you will most likely just get the formula.

----------

